# Smithsonian Magazine Secrets of American History



## Timeshifter (Sep 14, 2020)

I came across this Secret history just now, it seems to be a series of articles dating back to 2015, by the Smithsonian? I have not read any yet, but there are some ultra interesting topics...

However, it was the title of the magazine cover below made stop and pay attention...


Link is on Flipboard

I can't however find an article of the above washington story!

Long day, search mode on standby...

Has anyone here come across these before? And if so have any links to the content?





> Note: This OP was recovered from the Wayback Archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Onijunbei (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: OnijunbeiDate: 2019-09-19 01:08:06Reaction Score: 0


No links but I'm presuming it's about his land surveying tied into the French Indian wars...


----------



## Mike Nolan (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WarningGuyDate: 2019-09-19 06:21:22Reaction Score: 1


Had a quick look at the site and don't seem to be much in the way of secrets there.  More like here we will show you this but your not seeing any good stuff.


----------



## Timeshifter (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: TimeshifterDate: 2019-09-19 06:23:30Reaction Score: 2




WarningGuy said:


> Had a quick look at the site and don't seem to be much in the way of secrets there.  More like here we will show you this but your not seeing any good stuff.


Yes, exactly. The real stuff only appears on SH it seams.


----------



## SuperTrouper (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SuperTrouperDate: 2019-09-20 02:16:03Reaction Score: 6




Timeshifter said:


> Yes, exactly. The real stuff only appears on SH it seams.


Yup. SH is the new Smithsonian + Wikipedia combined.


----------



## Mike Nolan (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WarningGuyDate: 2019-09-20 02:27:06Reaction Score: 1




SuperTrouper said:


> Yup. SH is the new Smithsonian + Wikipedia combined.


If it would let me click the thumbs up x5 for this comment i would.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2019-12-31 04:18:05Reaction Score: 1




Timeshifter said:


> I came across this Secret history just now, it seems to be a series of articles dating back to 2015, by the Smithsonian? I have not read any yet, but there are some ultra interesting topics...
> 
> However, it was the title of the magazine cover below made stop and pay attention...
> 
> ...


My ex mother-in-law was a Margaret rossiter and in 1969 she would have been about 24. Going to have to contact the family and see if there's any relation to the article. Smithsonian is in the business of hiding information, not revealing it. State sponsored ministry of propaganda.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BantaDate: 2019-12-31 17:36:58Reaction Score: 0


The article is recent, October 2019. It probably just wasn't published when the OP was written.

When Young George Washington Started a War

It is about the French and Indian War.


----------

